# Has Anyone Heard of Randy's Rescue in AL?



## 2Sheps2Love

Just sort of asking. I can't find anything really on Google.


----------



## Magwart

I have not, but we don't do much in AL. I recommend that you get in touch with Helping Shepherds of Every Color Rescue in Montgomery, AL and see if they've heard of them--HSECR is currently active in AL. 

I know the rescues that regularly pull GSDs in Louisiana. I would expect that to be true of AL GSRs too. It is a relatively small state, so chances are HSECR will have some info.

If there's no web presence and no FB page, then maybe it's a solo rescuer. Check the IRS 501(c)(3) portal too, on IRS.gov.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Randys-GSD-Rescue/369777836489920

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Randys-GSD-Rescue/369777836489920?sk=info&tab=page_info

is all I found.


----------



## RunShepherdRun

Randy's posts their dogs as courtesy listings with 'The Rescue Dog Village', both on the RDV page as well as on Petfinder. In addition to their own FB page that Jean already found.
Courtsey Listing - Rescue Dog Village
RESCUE DOG VILLAGE
Rescue Dog Village is in AL and in CT.

They've pulled GSDs from a shelter in Louisiana that I am sometimes in touch with. They take dogs even with multiple medical needs, vet them, and place them when mended. The volunteer who handles rescue pulls checks out rescue organizations that want to pull, and Randy's obviously passed. I haven't worked with Randy's myself. It is a group that I would check out if I were looking for another GSD. 

Feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## Ace and Baxter

Hi my girlfriend got a wonderful dog from Randy 10 years ago and Ace, now 15, remains the perfect dog. I’d like to find Randy to thank him for the wonderful gift he brought to Nina and I. Anyone know anything about Randy other than he is/was from Alabama?

thank you
Bob Fortin


----------



## Magwart

It looks like the FB was active as of 9/20, so a DM would likely reach him that way. If there's an address on your adoption paperwork -- even if it's an old PO BOX -- it's worth the cost of a stamp to send a note and a picture. 

I can tell you that getting those notes around the holidays in the PO BOX of the rescue I volunteer with keeps me going -- I've cried happy tears a few times when a dog I fostered as a young hooligan or pulled out of a shelter as a decrepit, filthy mess is in a photo years later as a stately oldster, living their best, well-loved life.


----------



## Ace and Baxter

Magwart said:


> It looks like the FB was active as of 9/20, so a DM would likely reach him that way. If there's an address on your adoption paperwork -- even if it's an old PO BOX -- it's worth the cost of a stamp to send a note and a picture.
> 
> I can tell you that getting those notes around the holidays in the PO BOX of the rescue I volunteer with keeps me going -- I've cried happy tears a few times when a dog I fostered as a young hooligan or pulled out of a shelter as a decrepit, filthy mess is in a photo years later as a stately oldster, living their best, well-loved life.


Thank you very much I will take your suggestion


----------



## kussed

Yes, we have just adopted a gsd from him. This man is the real deal. Up front honest, in it for the love of GSD. He is a certified trainer of GSD from his career in the military as k-9 trainer. You can get in contact through his website he uses in Conneticut under the name of Rescue Dog Village .com Preston Ct I believe.


----------

